# Fitness Journal



## liftheavy_01 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello, everybody!

I've been working out, on and off for a few years now. Never really got the momentum to workout consistently because of my busy schedule, but this year I've sworn to workout as much as I can. So far, I've been sticking to that sworn promise well. 

I thought that a journal would be a great option to help me stay motivated, so I'm posting one on here. I know that a lot of knowledgeable people who can help me better my routines are in here, so please feel free to leave your comments and make suggestions. I'm open to hear them all from you guys.

So for starters, I'm posting up my stats and goals. Then little by little I'll update this with my workout whenever work isn't too tight and busy.

Stats:
Female, 25 y/o
5'8" 168lbs

Goal: Get to the ideal weight and drop body fat anywhere from 20-22%

My typical workouts include running outdoors, circuit training, and strength training. I also do Olympic weight lifting every once in a while, but I often get injuries from that so I'll most likely stay away from it and maybe just focus on strength  training and building up my strength.

Keeping my fingers crossed on this!

Thank you all for reading, and I'll update this log soon.


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Nov 7, 2016)

Glad to see that my thread has been approved, so now I can finally update my log.

Today was okay so I was able to squeeze in a workout. It's Monday so I did chest, as many people would normally do on Mondays... haha.

Anyway, my goal is to drop body fat as well so I didn't just focus on lifting weights, I also did some body weight exercises/cardio..

liftheavy_01's workout for 11/07

15 mins jump rope
10 reps, 3 sets wall ball burpees
10 reps, 3 sets push ups
10 reps, 3 sets stability ball push ups

10 reps, 3 sets 8lbs dumbbell chest press
10 reps, 3 sets 8lbs dumbbell chest flys 
10 reps, 3 sets 8lbs bent over rows
10 reps, 3 sets 20lbs pec deck machine
10 reps, 3 sets 20lbs machine chest press


As for my pre workout/post workout supplement - I haven't really tried any before but I'm still looking for the right products to try. So any suggestion you may have is welcome, and I'll look into them. It's just that I've always worked out without the help of supplements and I was seeing 'ok' results but maybe this time I'm going to give it a try.


But for my pre workout, I had a medium banana.
Post workout, I chowed down on a cup of low-fat greek yogurt drizzled with a little honey.


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Nov 18, 2016)

Today's workout

[FONT=&quot]25 mins run on the treadmill[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x15 body weight squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x15 jump squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x15 weighted lunges; 10lbs dumbbells on each hand[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x15 seated leg curls; 50lbs, increased by 10 after each set[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x15 leg extensions; 50lbs, increased by 10 after each set[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x15 calf press; 50lbs, increased by 10 after each set[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x10 barbell squats; 50lbs, increased by 10 after each set[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x10 leg press -1st set at 120lbs; 130lbs;150lbs)

Pre workout: cup of brewed coffee with stevia
Post workout: Wholegrain bagel, 1tbsp peanut butter[/FONT]


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 3, 2016)

Update:

20x3 8lbs dumbbell alt bicep curls
20x3 8lbs pushup rows
20x3 8lbs triceps kickbacks
10x3 20lb bent over barbell rows
10x3 8lbs shoulder overhead press
10x3 30lb triceps pushdown
10x3 bench dips
10x3 8lbs lateral raises

Pre workout: morning brewed coffee
Post workout: 1 medium banana and a handful of berries

--

Okay so I'm also considering supps now and I've been doing my research. Not really an expert with those stuff so that's something I do need help on. Will post more about it soon.

Have a great weekend, folks!


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just a little update on the supps -

so I found some pre workouts online that I found appealing:

https://supplementreviews.com/nutrex/outlift-amped
http://www.gnc.com/Royal-Sport-LTD-Cardio-Rush-Fruit-Punch/product.jsp?productId=65317396
http://bodybuilding.com/store/strong-girl/pre-workout.html

the one from GNC is very pricey, though. Still looking at other pre workouts, I'll most likely post them on here too so I can gather up as many options as I can then hopefully you guys can help me decide which one would work best.


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 22, 2016)

4x15 10lb dumbbell bench press
4x15 10lb inclined dumbbell bench press
4x15 40lb pec deck
4x15 10lb dumbbell flyes
4x15 10ln inclined dumbbell flyes
4x12 20lb barbell bench  press
10 minutes post lift cardio


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 29, 2016)

I injured my right hand so no lifting for a while, and today I just did some cardio:

15 minutes stationary bike
5x25 burpees x 25 jumping jacks x 25 ventral jacks x 25 seal jacks
500 counts on jumping rope
10x10 squat jumps


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 29, 2016)

ANd just posting these links down here for future reference:


http://www.gnc.com/GNC-Pro-Performance-L-Carnitine/product.jsp?productId=99828846
http://www.gnc.com/BioGenetic-Labor...ductId=10886230&cp=41316386.82321976.82495046


And has anybody ever tried the hCG activator? Seems promising, but idk I'm not so sure...


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 6, 2017)

Killed legs today:


[FONT=&quot]20 minutes stationary bike[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15x3 20lb kettlebell squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15x3 20lb kettlebell sumo squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15x3 20lb closed leg kettlebell squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15x3 60lb leg curls[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15x3 60lb leg extensions[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15x3 60lb leg curl extensions[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15x3 20lb walking lunges[/FONT]


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 12, 2017)

15 minutes stationary bike

60lbx6 wide grip lat pull down
45x12
30x18
15x20


60lbx6 close grip lat pull down
45x12
30x18
15x20

15lbx6 dumbbell rows
10x12
8x18
5x20


----------



## thomaslop08 (Jan 13, 2017)

liftheavy_01 said:


> 15 minutes stationary bike
> 
> 60lbx6 wide grip lat pull down
> 45x12
> ...


Good job keep going

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 19, 2017)

thomaslop08 said:


> Good job keep going
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 19, 2017)

10 minutes stationary bike

Drop sets:

8x15lb dumbbell curls
15x10lb
20x5lb

8x15lb dumbbell hammer curls
15x10lb
20x5lb

8x15lb alt dumbbell curls
15x10lb
20x5lb

8x20lb tricep dumbbell extensions
15x15lb
20x10lb

8x10lb single arm tricep dumbbell extensions
15x5lb
20x4lb


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 26, 2017)

3x15 25lb kettlebell squat
3x15 25lb sumo squats
3x15 25lb closed leg squats
3x15 60lb leg extensions
3x15 60lb leg curl extensions
3x25 20lb(on ea side) walking lunges
3x15 jump squats


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 26, 2017)

500 counts jump rope
10 mins stationary bike


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Feb 2, 2017)

15 minutes stationary bike
3x500 counts jump rope
3x50m 50lb farmer's walk
3x15 burpees
3x15 jump squats


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Feb 2, 2017)

Also just want to write these product links down here for future reference (future purchases maybe, we'll see)

http://www.gnc.com/GNC-Womens-Ultra-Mega/product.jsp?productId=59680346
http://www.gnc.com/Lenny-Larrys-The-Complete-Cookie/product.jsp?productId=60252746
https://www.amazon.com/NatureWise-R...86040744&sr=1-6&keywords=fat+burner+for+women
https://www.amazon.com/Garden-Life-...&qid=1486040771&sr=1-12&keywords=post+workout
https://www.amazon.com/BPI-Sports-P...c&ie=UTF8&qid=1486040804&sr=1-5&keywords=bcaa


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 2, 2017)

How are you doing with your body fat/weight loss goals?


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Feb 3, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> How are you doing with your body fat/weight loss goals?



My weight has been fluctuating lately, which kind of stresses me out. However, I feel much better about myself since I started working out. I was 168 2 months ago. I try to workout at least 4 times a week, and I'm only at 164lbs atm. Could I possibly be doing something wrong?


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Feb 10, 2017)

500 counts jump rope
10 minutes stationary bike
5 sets:

15 kettlebell clean and jerk
15 box jump burpees
15 kettlebell swings
15 jump squats


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Feb 16, 2017)

3x15 10lbs dumbbell bench press
3x15 10lbs inclined dumbbell bench press
3x15 10lbs inclined dumbbell flys
1x10 10lbs dumbbell flys
2x15 5lbs dumbbell flys
3x15 30lb pec deck


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Feb 24, 2017)

500 counts jump rope

4 sets
15 burpees
15 10lb wall balls
15 30lb kettlebell swings
15 jump squats
15 20lb ball slams


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Feb 24, 2017)

Also I've been lurking around on the supp site, and found these two:

https://imlhers.com/shop/shed/
https://imlhers.com/shop/lean/

Need a few thoughts on these, please! Thank you


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Mar 3, 2017)

Been doing some circuit this week and this is what i did today:


5 minutes bike
300 counts jump rope 


5 rounds
10 box jump burpees
5 70lb barbell deadlift
15 single arm 15lb kettlebell snatch


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Mar 11, 2017)

3x15 25lb kettlebell squat
3x15 25lb sumo squats
3x15 25lb closed leg squats
3x15 60lb leg extensions
3x15 60lb leg curl extensions
3x25 20lb walking lunges
3x15 jump squats

350 counts jump rope
10 minutes stationary bike


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Mar 20, 2017)

4x15 dumbbell hammer curls
4x15 dumbbell curls
4x15 alt hammer curls
4x15 alt dumbbell curls
3x15 overhead triceps extension


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Mar 27, 2017)

20x4 wall balls
20x4 tuck jumps
20x4 mountain climbers
20x4 squat jumps
20x4 high knees
20x4 plank jacks
20x4 skater plyos


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Apr 5, 2017)

20 minutes stationary bike
15x3 20lb kettlebell squats
15x3 20lb kettlebell sumo squats
15x3 20lb closed leg kettlebell squats
15x3 60lb leg curls
15x3 60lb leg extensions
15x3 60lb leg curl extensions


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Apr 14, 2017)

10 minutes bike

15x3 20lb kettlebell clean and jerk
15x3 20lb kettlebell swing
15x3 60lb wide grip lat pull down
15x3 45lb close grip lat pull down


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Apr 23, 2017)

15 minutes stationary bike
4x15 8lbs dumbbell alt bicep curls
4x15 8lbs pushup rows
4x15 8lbs lateral raises
4x15 8lbs triceps kickbacks
4x15 20/30/30lb bent over barbell rows
4x15 8lbs shoulder overhead press
4x15 25/30/40lb triceps pushdown
4x15 bench dips
100 counts jumprope


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Apr 30, 2017)

10 minutes stationary bike
300 counts jump rope

3x15 5lb db curls
3x15 10lb overhead triceps ext
3x15 5lb db hammer curls
3x15 5lb single arm overhead triceps ext
3x15 5lb alt db curls/hammer


----------



## liftheavy_01 (May 6, 2017)

15 minutes stationary bike
3x12 25lb kettlebell squats
3x12 25lb stiff leg kettlebell deadlifts
3x15 30, 45, 60lb leg extensions
3x15 60lb leg curl extensions
3x15 60lb thing abductors


----------



## liftheavy_01 (May 13, 2017)

100 counts jump rope

3 rounds

15 20lb ball slam x burpees
15 counts battling ropes
15 70lb deadlifts

--

15 squat jumps
3 min 50lb kettlebell farmer's walk


----------



## liftheavy_01 (May 21, 2017)

3x12 10lb overhead dumbbell triceps extension
3x12 15lb tricpes push down
3x12 5lb inclined db press
3x12 5lb inclined db flys


----------



## liftheavy_01 (May 27, 2017)

15minutes stationary bike
200cts jump rope
3x15 30lb barbell squats
3x15 5lb inclined dumbbell flys
3x15 5lb inclined dumbbell press
3x15 5lb bicep concentration curls
3x15 5lb single arm overhead triceps extensions


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jun 4, 2017)

300 counts skip rope5 minutes stationary bike
3x15 30lb cable rope triceps pushdown

4 rounds
10 box jump burpees
5 70lb barbell deadlifts
15 single arm 15lb kettlebell snatch


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jun 8, 2017)

15 minutes stationary bike
300 counts jump rope


4x15 burpees
4x15 medicine ball slams
4x15 dumbbell hammer curls
4x15 dumbbell curls
4x15 alt hammer curls
4x15 alt dumbbell curls
3x15 overhead triceps extension


----------



## solidassears (Jun 8, 2017)

You're killing it girl!


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jun 13, 2017)

10 minutes stationary bike
3x15 box jump burpees
3x15 45lb leg extensions
3x15 60lb leg curl extensions
3x15 25lb kettlebell squats
3x15 90lb leg press
100 counts jump rope


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jun 23, 2017)

15x3 20lb kettlebell clean and jerk
15x3 20lb kettlebell swing
15x3 60lb wide grip lat pull down
15x3 45lb close grip lat pull down
3x15 10lbs dumbbell bench press
3x15 10lbs inclined dumbbell bench press
3x15 10lbs inclined dumbbell flys
1x10 10lbs dumbbell flys
2x15 5lbs dumbbell flys
3x15 30lb pec deck


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jun 30, 2017)

20 minutes stationary bike
15x3 20lb kettlebell squats
15x3 20lb kettlebell sumo squats
15x3 20lb closed leg kettlebell squats
15x3 60lb leg curls
15x3 60lb leg extensions
15x3 60lb leg curl extensions
15x3 20lb walking lunges


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jul 9, 2017)

3 rounds
8 50lb barbell deadlift
6 burpees
10 20lb kettlebell swing
10 15lb kettlebell snatch

Abs:
2x30 sec plank
3x20 heel touches
3x15 bicycle crunches
3x15 mountain climb


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jul 17, 2017)

15 minutes run


3x12 hip thrusts
3x10 clean grip barbell squats
3x10 hands free barbell squats
3x10 power shrugs
3x10 hang pulls
3x10 romanian deadlifts


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jul 24, 2017)

20 minutes stationary bike
15x3 20lb kettlebell squats
15x3 20lb kettlebell sumo squats
15x3 20lb closed leg kettlebell squats
15x3 60lb leg curls
15x3 60lb leg extensions
15x3 60lb leg curl extensions
15x3 20lb walking lunges

300 counts jump rope


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jul 30, 2017)

3 sets


10 45lb sumo squat (smith machine)
10 40lb squat machine
10 bodyweight squats
10 25lb db squats
10 40lb lying leg curls
10 30lb leg extension

15 minute  abs HIIT


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Aug 3, 2017)

4x10 hands free bodyweight squat
4x10 15lb goblet squats
4x10 barbell deadlifts, 45lbs, 65lbs, 85lbs, 105lbs

3x10 30lb high pulls
3x10 20lb high pulls
2x6 30lb high pulls
2x6 40lb high pulls
1x3 45lb high pulls on smith machine

2x6 20lb hang cleans

15 minutes run


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Aug 12, 2017)

3 sets, 5 minutes burpees
3 sets, 5 minutes minutes jumping jacks
20x4 wall balls
20x4 tuck jumps
20x4 mountain climbers
20x4 squat jumps
20x4 high knees
20x4 plank jacks
20x4 skater plyos


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Aug 17, 2017)

Just keeping these links here for ref, just a few stuff I'm debating on getting.

https://bodybuilding.com/store/bsn/aminox.html
https://bodybuilding.com/store/rsp-nutrition/aminolean.html
https://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Keto...d=1502954217&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=keto&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N0QVC4Z?psc=1

does anybody know if these keto-inducing supps do the job well?


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Aug 26, 2017)

4x15 8lbs dumbbell alt bicep curls
4x15 8lbs pushup rows
4x15 8lbs lateral raises
4x15 8lbs triceps kickbacks
4x15 20 bent over barbell rows
4x15 8lbs shoulder overhead press
4x15 25lbs triceps pushdown
4x15 bench dips


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Sep 3, 2017)

4 sets
10 ball throws, 15lbs
40 sec plank

4 sets
12 hip thrusts
12 10lb db push press

4 sets
12 SDL
12 20lb db rows
30 sec ea side suitcase carry


----------



## solidassears (Sep 3, 2017)

liftheavy_01 said:


> Just keeping these links here for ref, just a few stuff I'm debating on getting.
> 
> https://bodybuilding.com/store/bsn/aminox.html
> https://bodybuilding.com/store/rsp-nutrition/aminolean.html
> ...



I've never tried anything like those; but if they help you, I want to know about it!


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Sep 9, 2017)

10 minutes stationary bike
3x15 leg raise
3x15 sit ups
3x15 cross legs
3x15 flutter kicks
3x15 45lb wide grip lat pulldown
3x15 45lb seated cable rows
3x15 10lb single arm bent over db rows
3x15 50lb kettlebell deadlifts
3x15 40lb t-bar rows


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Sep 14, 2017)

10 minutes treadmill
15 minutes HIIT/ABS NTC
3 sets
10 45lb sumo squat (smith machine)
10 40lb squat machine
10 bodyweight squats
10 25lb db squats
10 40lb lying leg curls
10 30lb leg extension


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Sep 24, 2017)

4 sets
15 ball slams, 8lb
8 plank with shoulder touch

4 sets
12 20lb kb swings
10 TRX push ups

3 sets
12 TRX inverted row
8 [ea foot] single leg squats
30lb kb farmer's walk


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 2, 2017)

BB overhead press
2x8 20lb, warm up
5x5 30lb working sets

Bent over bb row
2x10 50lb, warm up
5x5 70lb, working sets

wide grip lat
4x8 70lb

4 sets
15 squat to wall balls
12 plank reach
no rest in between


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 7, 2017)

4 rounds
10 5m back&forth run, tapping the ground after each rep
20 sec mountain climbers
no rest in between

4 sets
8lb squats to wall balls
5 each leg, lunge with 5lb lateral raise
10 sit up to hip up

4 sets
10 squat thrust
12 trx inverted row
30lb farmer's walk

15 minute jog on the treadmill, 7.5% ave incline
10 minute indoor bike HIIT


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 7, 2017)

For future reference:

https://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/leanfuel-v2/
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...9-399c-49e1-901a-7b8786e59436&pf_rd_i=desktop
https://bodybuilding.com/store/gat/nitraflex.html
https://bodybuilding.com/store/sck/pad.html


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 12, 2017)

Deadlift
4x12 98lbs


4 sets
12 ea side lateral wall balls, 14lb
30 sec plank


4 sets
12 ball slams, 12lb
8 30lb goblet squats


4 sets
12 explosive hip thrusts
25 lb ea hand farmer's
15 25lb kb swings


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 30, 2017)

front squats
2x8 45lb warm up
5x5 75lbs

deadlift
2x8 95lbs warm up
5x5 155lbs

leg press
4x12 200lbs

lying leg curl
leg extension
4x12 60lbs


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Nov 13, 2017)

5 sets

20 tuck jumps
15 medicine ball jacks
10 lateral hops
5 rounds suicide
--

back squats
2x5 bar weight warm up
5x5 65lb, working sets

RDL
8 95lbs warm up
5x5 105lbs

Leg press
3x10 210

Leg extension
3x10 80
--

6 sets
20 box jumps
15 rope slams
10 15lb db clean and press
5 burpees


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Nov 20, 2017)

4 sets
5 ea side single leg hop
5 ea side single leg lateral hop
5 ea side single leg hop with 180 degree turn
10 6lb ball slams
20 deadbugs




3 sets
2 different drills on the speed/agility ladder


3x10 face pulls
3x10 ea side one arm db press


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Nov 23, 2017)

4 sets
10 ball throws, 15lbs
40 sec plank

4 sets
12 hip thrusts
12 10lb db push press

4 sets
12 SDL
12 20lb db rows
30 sec ea side suitcase carry


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 3, 2017)

Back squats
2x8 65lbs, warm up
5x5 85lbs

RDL
2x8 95lbs, warm up
5x5 115lbs

leg press
4x12 220lbs

leg extension
4x12 80lbs

finisher:
8 rounds, 20:10 hiit
8lbs wall balls
burpees
35lbs kb swings
elbow plank


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 10, 2017)

Circuit:

4 sets
15 squats to high ball toss
20 elbow plank reach

4 sets
15 goblet squats
15 db curl and press

4 sets
15 ea side, standing single arm cable row
15 ea side, single leg deadlifts
2 rounds suit case carry walk


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 16, 2017)

3 rounds
8 110lb barbell deadlift
6 burpees
10 30lb kettlebell swing
10 15lb kettlebell snatch

Abs:
2x30 sec plank
3x20 heel touches
3x15 bicycle crunches
3x15 mountain climb


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 21, 2017)

4 sets
12 ea side lateral wall balls, 14lb
30 sec plank

4 sets
12 ball slams, 12lb
8 30lb goblet squats

4 sets
12 explosive hip thrusts
25 lb ea hand farmer's
15 25lb kb wsings

2 minutes sprint, 9kph

And practiced my cleans

3x8 oly bar


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Dec 30, 2017)

3 sets
15 box jumps
15 25lb kb swings
12 30lb bb thrusters

3 sets, progressive (30,40,60)
elbow plank
left side plank
right side plank


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 8, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]back squats
2x5 bar weight warm up
5x5 65lb, working sets

RDL
8 95lbs warm up
5x5 105lbs

Leg press
3x10 210

Leg extension
3x10 80
--

6 sets
20 box jumps
15 rope slams
10 15lb db clean and press
5 burpees

[/FONT]
​


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 15, 2018)

4 rounds
10 5m back&forth run, tapping the ground after each rep
20 sec mountain climbers
no rest in between

4 sets
8lb squats to wall balls
5 each leg, lunge with 5lb lateral raise
10 sit up to hip up

4 sets
10 squat thrust
12 trx inverted row
30lb farmer's walk

15 minute jog on the treadmill, 7.5% ave incline
10 minute indoor bike HIIT


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 22, 2018)

5 sets
8 ea side, lateral wall balls
30 second elbow plank

3 sets
10 side to side ball slam
10 renegade rows, 10lbs
35lb kb farmer's walk

3 sets
10 squat to wall balls
12 25lb kb swing
10 TRX inverted row5 sets
8 ea side, lateral wall balls
30 second elbow plank

3 sets
10 side to side ball slam
10 renegade rows, 10lbs
35lb kb farmer's walk

3 sets
10 squat to wall balls
12 25lb kb swing
10 TRX inverted row


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jan 28, 2018)

RDL
8 bar weight warm up
working:
8 95lb
2x8 115lb
8 130lbs, strapped

goblet squats
4x12 20/25lbs

accessory:
leg curl
leg extensions
4x12 60lb
--

4 rounds
10 5m back&forth run, tapping the ground after each rep
20 sec mountain climbers
no rest in between

4 sets
8lb squats to wall balls
5 each leg, lunge with 5lb lateral raise
10 sit up to hip up

4 sets
10 squat thrust
12 trx inverted row
30lb farmer's walk

15 minute jog on the treadmill, 7.5% ave incline
10 minute indoor bike HIIT


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi everyone. Here's my workouts for the past week:


4 rounds
10 5m back&forth run, tapping the ground after each rep
20 sec mountain climbers
no rest in between


4 sets
8lb squats to wall balls
5 each leg, lunge with 5lb lateral raise
10 sit up to hip up


4 sets
10 squat thrust
12 trx inverted row
30lb farmer's walk


--


Back squats
8 bar weight warm up
4x8 65lbs
RDL
8 bar weight warm up
working:
8 95lb
2x8 115lb
8 130lbs, strapped


--


5 sets
8 ea side, lateral wall balls
30 second elbow plank


3 sets
10 side to side ball slam
10 renegade rows, 10lbs
35lb kb farmer's walk


3 sets
10 squat to wall balls
12 25lb kb swing
10 TRX inverted row


?


front squats
warm up sets:
5 55lbs
5 65lbs
working:
5x5 75lbs


deadlifts
warm up:
1x8 95lbs
5 155lbs
working:
5x5 175lbs


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Feb 18, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 rounds[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8 135lb barbell deadlift[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6 burpees[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 20lb kettlebell swing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 15lb kettlebell snatch[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Abs:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2x30 sec plank[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x20 heel touches[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x15 bicycle crunches[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x15 mountain climb[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5 sets[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 ball throws, 15lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]40 sec plank[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 sets[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12 hip thrusts[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12 10lb db push press[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 sets[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12 SDL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12 20lb db rows[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]30 sec ea side suitcase carry[/FONT]


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

Good one!


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Mar 3, 2018)

3x12 20lb straight bar bent over rows
200 counts jump rope
5 minutes HIIT on stationary bike

3 rounds
15 15lb single arm kettlebell swing to press
15 20lb ball slam
15 20lb kettlebell swing

--

3x10 15lb single arm bent over db rows
3x15 30lb seated two-arm cable lat pull down
3x15 20lb seated cable rows
2x10 bodyweight pull ups

--

5 rounds
15 box jumps burpee
15 medicine ball slam 20lbs
15 kettlebell swings 30lbs
15 squat jumps
50 counts jump rope

--

15 minutes stationary bike
15x3 20lb kettlebell squats
15x3 20lb kettlebell sumo squats
15x3 20lb closed leg kettlebell squats
15x3 60lb leg curls
15x3 60lb leg extensions
15x3 60lb leg curl extensions


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Mar 12, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]3 rounds[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]30 rope slams[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]30 ball slams[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]30 goblet squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 minute plank[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]20 minutes spin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bench[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5x5 60lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]accessory:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x10 chest press[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x10 incline db chest press[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x10 incline flys[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15 mins treadmill[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]back squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5x5 80lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x10 db Romanian deadlifts[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x10 goblet squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x10 reverse lunge[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]20 minutes elliptical[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5 rounds[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 lateral wall balls[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 suspension push ups[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 suspension inverted rows[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 box jumps[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 minutes spin[/FONT]


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

liftheavy_01 said:


> 500 counts jump rope
> 10 mins stationary bike



Good one!


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Mar 19, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Deadlift[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5x5 185lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Front squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x6 65lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Leg press[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x12 200lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Leg extension[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x12 80lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lying leg curls[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x12 80lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Metabolic:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15 minutes spin[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 rounds[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12 kb swings[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 inverted rows[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8 burpees[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bench[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5x5 85lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Db press[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x12 30lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Db flys[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x12 40lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Metabolic:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15 minutes inclined walk[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 rounds[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12 suspension push ups[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10 plank reach[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8 goblet squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]45 minutes run[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Back squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5x5 95lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]RDL[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4x6 135lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Goblet squats[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x12 35lbs[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lunges[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3x12[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 25, 2018)

liftheavy_01 said:


> 500 counts jump rope
> 10 mins stationary bike



Thank you so much!


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Apr 2, 2018)

3 sets
10 8lb medicine ball slams
10 40lb suspension rows (ea side)
10 WGS with walk out
10 Swiss ball roll out
10 20lb cable core press
10 minutes treadmill
?

10 minutes treadmill
15 minutes HIIT/ABS NTC
3 sets
10 45lb sumo squat (smith machine)
10 40lb squat machine
10 bodyweight squats
10 25lb db squats
10 40lb lying leg curls
10 30lb leg extension


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Apr 14, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Overhead Press 3x3[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]High rack lockouts - 3x8[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Face pulls - 4x10[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Triceps pushdown - 4x10[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Overhead triceps extension - 4x10[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Side lateral raise -  4x10[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Shoulder press - 4x10[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 sets[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5 ea side lateral wall balls[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12 kb swings[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15 ball slams[/FONT]


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Apr 22, 2018)

5x5 deadlift at 85% 1RM


Accessory:
4x8 barbell front squat
4x12 leg press
4x12 lying leg curl
4x12 leg extension
4x12 calf raises


15 minutes incline treadmill walk


?




5x5 bench press @ 90% 1RM


Accessory:
4x8 high rack lock outs
4x12 db press
4x12 db flyes
4x12 lateral side raises
4x12 triceps rope push down




?


5 rounds
15 kb swings
12 ball slams
10 burpees
5 hip thrusts


20 minutes elliptical


?


5x5 barbell squats @ 90% 1RM


Accessory:
4x8 RDL
4x12 goblet squats
4x12 leg press
4x12 leg extensions
4x12 kb lunges


20 minutes spinning


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Apr 30, 2018)

3x5 deadlifts4x6 front squats3x5 assisted chin ups3x10 bent over row3x10 lat pulldown3x10 seated cable rows3x10 single arm db row?Circuit:5 rounds20 squat jumps15 ball slams10 renegade rows5 burpees?5x5 bench press3x10 db press3x10 inclined db flye3x10 triceps rope push down3x10 overhead triceps db extension


----------



## liftheavy_01 (May 7, 2018)

Tabata

20 seconds working, 10 seconds rest

8 stations:
Muay Thai kicks
Elbow planks
Plated push press
Band rows
Ball slams
Medicine ball jacks


----------



## BrentSergy (May 11, 2018)

your characters are just fantastic and your journal is most cool. What is going to happen to the clay piece?Regards,Greg


----------



## liftheavy_01 (May 13, 2018)

3 sets
5 oly bar cleans
30 sec plank

4 sets
12 hip thrusts
10 TRX push ups

4 sets
10 TRX inverted rows
10lb kb step ups, 10 ea side
35lb suitcase carry walk

1500 strides elliptical


----------



## liftheavy_01 (May 20, 2018)

BENCH PRESS 3X5 85% 1RM


ACCESSORIES:


OVERHEADPRESS
4 SETS OF 6 75% 1RM (as my presses are relatively weaker)


5 SETS OF 10
INCLINED DB PRESS
INCLINED DB FLYE
CABLE CROSSOVER
SIDE LATERAL RAISE
TRICEPS PUSHDOWN


--


CIRCUIT DAY




--


BACK SQUATS AT 3X5 85%1RM




ACCESSORIES:
4 SETS OF 6 90% 1RM
ROMANIAN DL


5 SETS OF 10


GOBLET SQUATS
LEG PRESS
LYING LEG CURL
LEG EXTENSION
CALF RAISES


--


OVERHEAD PRESS 3X5 90%1RM


ACCESSORIES:
4 SETS OF 6, 80%1RM
NARROW GRIP BENCH PRESS
INCLINE BENCH PRESS


5 SETS OF 10


BEHIND THE NECK OHP
INCLINE DB FLY
TRICEPS PUSHDOWN
OVERHEAD TRICEPS EXTENSION
FACE PULLS


--


DEADLIFT 3X5 90%1RM


ACCESSORIES:


FRONT SQUATS 4 SETS OF 6, 80% 1RM


5 SETS OF 10
BENT OVER ROW
LAT PULLDOWN
CABLE ROW
ONE ARM DB BENT OVER ROW
FACE PULLS


--


CARDIO


----------



## liftheavy_01 (May 28, 2018)

Basically did the same sets as last week, but increased the number of sets this time:

BENCH PRESS 5X5 85% 1RM


ACCESSORIES:


OVERHEADPRESS
4 SETS OF 6 75% 1RM (as my presses are relatively weaker)


5 SETS OF 10
INCLINED DB PRESS
INCLINED DB FLYE
CABLE CROSSOVER
SIDE LATERAL RAISE
TRICEPS PUSHDOWN


--


CIRCUIT DAY


Did core workouts


--


BACK SQUATS AT 5X5 85%1RM




ACCESSORIES:
4 SETS OF 6 90% 1RM
ROMANIAN DL


5 SETS OF 10
GOBLET SQUATS
LEG PRESS
LYING LEG CURL
LEG EXTENSION
CALF RAISES


--


OVERHEAD PRESS 5X5 90%1RM



ACCESSORIES:

4 SETS OF 6, 80%1RM
NARROW GRIP BENCH PRESS
INCLINE BENCH PRESS


5 SETS OF 10
BEHIND THE NECK OHP

INCLINE DB FLY
TRICEPS PUSHDOWN
OVERHEAD TRICEPS EXTENSION
FACE PULLS


--

DEADLIFT 5X5 90%1RM



ACCESSORIES:
FRONT SQUATS 4 SETS OF 6, 80% 1RM


5 SETS OF 10

BENT OVER ROW
LAT PULLDOWN
CABLE ROW
ONE ARM DB BENT OVER ROW
FACE PULLS


----------



## liftheavy_01 (May 28, 2018)

Basically did the same sets as last week, but increased the number of sets this time:

BENCH PRESS 5X5 85% 1RM


ACCESSORIES:


OVERHEAD PRESS
4 SETS OF 6 75% 1RM


5 SETS OF 10
INCLINED DB PRESS
INCLINED DB FLYE
CABLE CROSSOVER
SIDE LATERAL RAISE
TRICEPS PUSHDOWN


--


CIRCUIT DAY


Did core workouts


--


BACK SQUATS AT 5X5 85%1RM




ACCESSORIES:
4 SETS OF 6 90% 1RM
ROMANIAN DL


5 SETS OF 10
GOBLET SQUATS
LEG PRESS
LYING LEG CURL
LEG EXTENSION
CALF RAISES


--


OVERHEAD PRESS 5X5 90%1RM



ACCESSORIES:

4 SETS OF 6, 80%1RM
NARROW GRIP BENCH PRESS
INCLINE BENCH PRESS


5 SETS OF 10
BEHIND THE NECK OHP

INCLINE DB FLY
TRICEPS PUSHDOWN
OVERHEAD TRICEPS EXTENSION
FACE PULLS


--

DEADLIFT 5X5 90%1RM



ACCESSORIES:
FRONT SQUATS 4 SETS OF 6, 80% 1RM


5 SETS OF 10

BENT OVER ROW
LAT PULLDOWN
CABLE ROW
ONE ARM DB BENT OVER ROW
FACE PULLS


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jun 4, 2018)

BENCH PRESS 3X5 90% 1RM


ACCESSORIES:


OVERHEADPRESS
4 SETS OF 6 75% 1RM


5 SETS OF 10
INCLINED DB PRESS
INCLINED DB FLYE
CABLE CROSSOVER
SIDE LATERAL RAISE
TRICEPS PUSHDOWN


--


CIRCUIT DAY


15 reps, 4 rounds
KB Swings
Hip Thrusts
TRX Rows
30 sec plank


--
BACK SQUATS AT 3X5 90%1RM


ACCESSORIES:
4 SETS OF 6 90% 1RM
ROMANIAN DL


5 SETS OF 10
GOBLET SQUATS
LEG PRESS
LYING LEG CURL
LEG EXTENSION
CALF RAISES


--


OVERHEAD PRESS 3X5 90%1RM


ACCESSORIES:
4 SETS OF 6, 80%1RM
NARROW GRIP BENCH PRESS
INCLINE BENCH PRESS


5 SETS OF 10
BEHIND THE NECK OHP
INCLINE DB FLY
TRICEPS PUSHDOWN
OVERHEAD TRICEPS EXTENSION
FACE PULLS


--
DEADLIFT 3X5 90%1RM


ACCESSORIES:
FRONT SQUATS 4 SETS OF 6, 80% 1RM


5 SETS OF 10
BENT OVER ROW
LAT PULLDOWN
CABLE ROW
ONE ARM DB BENT OVER ROW
FACE PULLS


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Jul 2, 2018)

5 45lb deadlifts (warm up)
5 70lb barbell deadlifts
5 80lb barbell deadlifts
5 90lb barbell deadlifts
5 110lb barbell deadlifts
4 sets
10 inverted rows (on TRX)
10 40lb lat pull down
10 hip raises
10 swiss ball roll outs
10 mini pull ups
10 SLDL
?
3 sets
10 8lb medicine ball slams
10 40lb suspension rows (ea side)
10 WGS with walk out
10 Swiss ball roll out
10 20lb cable core press
10 minutes treadmill
?

10 minutes treadmill
15 minutes HIIT/ABS NTC
3 sets
10 45lb sumo squat (smith machine)
10 40lb squat machine
10 bodyweight squats
10 25lb db squats
10 40lb lying leg curls
10 30lb leg extension


----------

